# Calling Big Bream Experts



## fowlmood77 (Dec 28, 2008)

I am attempting to tie a Catalpa Worm on a jig head for bream fishing. I am close to being pleased with my attempt, but am a little unsure that it may be to big. This one is 1 5/16" long and about 1/4" wide.





















This one is slightly smaller in size with a smaller head.
I think the hackle adds a little too much to this one, so I will probably do without the hackle.









So, questiion is, is it too big for the big bulls or not.


----------



## russ010 (Dec 28, 2008)

You can't make it too big for the big boys... I use the REAL catapala worms (or Catawba Worms which is what we call them) that are about 3-4" long and cut the head off, turn them inside out with a little twig, then put them on a 1/0 hook. Bream, bass, catfish - you name it, they bite it.. and they don't care what size it is.

But that is one awesome lure you're making there - great work!


----------



## fishinchef (Dec 29, 2008)

I think you should keep the hackle on some of them. Depending on the time of year and other conditions I think it will do you good. Around here the big bream tend to hit the "fuzzy" jigs/flys.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 29, 2008)

Those will work great! I catch a lot of panfish on really large baits so those little guys you made shoudl be perfect.

Make a few in white and black for crappie and you are set


----------



## Popeye (Dec 29, 2008)

russ010 said:


> You can't make it too big for the big boys... I use the REAL catapala worms (or Catawba Worms which is what we call them) that are about 3-4" long and cut the head off, turn them inside out with a little twig, then put them on a 1/0 hook. Bream, bass, catfish - you name it, they bite it.. and they don't care what size it is.
> 
> But that is one awesome lure you're making there - great work!



Why are you turning them inside out?


----------



## Bubba (Dec 29, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> russ010 said:
> 
> 
> > You can't make it too big for the big boys... I use the REAL catapala worms (or Catawba Worms which is what we call them) that are about 3-4" long and cut the head off, turn them inside out with a little twig, then put them on a 1/0 hook. Bream, bass, catfish - you name it, they bite it.. and they don't care what size it is.
> ...



They have a magical lime green creme filling that the fishy's LOVE! :lol:


----------



## shamoo (Dec 29, 2008)

That looks nice, good job my friend. =D>


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 29, 2008)

Nice work! 8)


----------



## slim357 (Dec 29, 2008)

Looks good to me, I catch a lot of bigger gills on bass grubs, small cranks, and even ricos, so i doubt there too big. As for the hackle let the fish decide.


----------



## ShadowWalker (Dec 29, 2008)

Looks Good. I tied an "egg sucking leech" on a jig last night. The guy I work with told me to give it a try and see if it works, as he has had good luck with the Gulp leeches and other leech imitators in this area. Pretty easy to tie up and I think mine turned out well. Apparently a pink or orange jig head is key, as that looks like the egg. When tied as a fly they use peach, pink, or orange colored yard for the egg.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Dec 29, 2008)

Nice work! The fish will love them!


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Dec 30, 2008)

Lookin good. I've caught an almost 1 pound bream bass fishing with a 6 inch lizard, so those are plenty small.


----------



## mr.fish (Dec 30, 2008)

If there were some way to inject some slim into that thing it would be real. They look great.


----------

